# marble suppliers



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.landofmarbles.com

http://www.megaglass.com

enjoy.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Cool, wilbanba! But, man, _some_ of those marbles are too magnificent to shoot...!!!









(On the lighter side... If you've got money to burn -- check out this baby on eBay?! I know it's awfully big -- but can't you just see some fool having one too many Mai Tai's and grabbin' that out of his marble collection, loading it up in his wrist rocket, and accidentally smashing it to smithereens on a concrete wall somewhere?!)


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

Thwupp-p-p said:


> Cool, wilbanba! But, man, _some_ of those marbles are too magnificent to shoot...!!! :aahhhh:
> 
> (On the lighter side... If you've got money to burn -- check out this baby on eBay?! I know it's awfully big -- but can't you just see some fool having one too many Mai Tai's and grabbin' that out of his marble collection, loading it up in his wrist rocket, and accidentally smashing it to smithereens on a concrete wall somewhere?!) :slap: :bawling:


thought it was a jawbreaker when i first saw it. wow!
i usually get my glass at a dollar store but i thought the links would be nice if someone wanted all the same color etc.
nice avatar btw (it makes me want to watch batman).


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I buy all mine at the local "Everything Inside $1.00" store. I can choose between 100 normal sized (I think 1/2") or 150 3/8" for $1.00. For serious tasks (pest eradication and hunting) I have two gang molds for lead ammo. The marbles are perfect for 15-yard target shooting, though, and so cheap I think nothing of taking a bag and going out in the woods for some roving. Hope this helps.


----------



## marblespc3 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey, this is Pete from LandOfMarbles.com

I know people use marbles in slingshots, but to date my awareness of the practice came from my monitoring of the news feeds for the word "marbles." There are routinely articles nationwide about windows having been shot out by vandals. This always led me to believe I shouldn't pay any attention to marketing marbles as slingshot fodder. Finding this thread has me wondering otherwise.

Are there legitamate reasons for using slingshots? If I were to learn of legal uses for them, I'd feel a whole lot better about marketing marbles as ammo.

What would be the primary desire for the perfect marbles for use with slingshots? I'm guessing low cost? And I assume being perfect spheres is also important. How about size? I currently have 12, 14, 16, 25, 35, 42 and 50mm. 12mm clearies would be cheapest. What are you accustomed to paying for marbles?

Upsides to using marbles? They are non-toxic for one. Glass is inert, so if one were to become lost (as I expect many are) it would be no more harmless to the environment than a rock. They are also reliably round (50 years ago "out-of-round" marbles were fairly common - they've more or less licked that problem today) and perhaps relatively cheap. (are there alternatives to using marbles, or is that pretty much what is used?)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate the feedback of those in the know!

-Peter Caparelli
LandOfMarbles.com


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

marblespc3 said:


> Hey, this is Pete from LandOfMarbles.com
> 
> I know people use marbles in slingshots, but to date my awareness of the practice came from my monitoring of the news feeds for the word "marbles." There are routinely articles nationwide about windows having been shot out by vandals. This always led me to believe I shouldn't pay any attention to marketing marbles as slingshot fodder. Finding this thread has me wondering otherwise.
> 
> ...


hi peter thanks for chiming in
i put replies in your msg above ^
these are my opinions only FWIW
welcome to the forum


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

some people use there slingshot for hunting target partice or just having fuin people who use marble mainly use them for target practice or having fun coloured marbles are used more id think as they are easier to find


----------



## marblespc3 (Jan 24, 2010)

Interesting to know. Maybe I won't advertise them for use as slingshot ammo, but I still appreciate the info. Yellow and red dyes cost a premium, so yellow, red or orange marbles will cost more. When I sell them loose, I sell all colors at the same price, but if I were to offer them in bulk, red and yellow would be priced higher. I guess white is the best color option them. White marbles are manufactured in 14mm and 25mm, for use as board game marbles.

I know lots of things can break windows, I was just noting marbles in particular as I use Google to auto-scan the newswire for stories with the keyword marbles. If windows are broken with other things, those articles would not be singled out for my review.

I run MegaGlass.com too, so the most cost-effective marble offered at either site would be the white Chinese Checker marbles sold in bulk at MegaGlass.com as Item #66403; a bulk polybag of 625 14mm white marbles for $26.63, or $.043 per marble. (or blue, green or black at the same price), as opposed to $32.55 per poly, or $.052 per marble, for yellow or red.

I can get these colors cheaper at other sources, but the quality is poor in that the glass is softer (so there are hit marks) and very little dye is used (resulting in transparent colors and/or colors that are not bright. My market typically is not looking for the cheapest marbles, I sell high quality marbles manufactured in Mexico. Marbles from Chine are very low quality, as are US-made marbles, where production costs are higher so they cut corners and use softer glass and less dye. (Chinese marbles have a reputation for using "dirty" glass.)

Thanks for the welcome, but slingshots are not my thing. I was primarily interested in tickling brains here re marbles as slingshot ammo. I might return 1 or 2 more times seeking additional info to this thread, but other than that I will likely not crop up again...

So thanks again, and if anyone has anything to add I'll be back!


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

As far as I"m concerned the reason I use marbles is because they are cheap and round. Like myself and others have said before, the marbles at the dollar stores which cost a buck for a hundred, is cheap ammo. So, the main concern for me is cost. I don't care what color they are.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Thwupp-p-p said:


> Cool, wilbanba! But, man, _some_ of those marbles are too magnificent to shoot...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try Albertsons Super Market and or The Dollar Store. I like marbels because they have a dead blow effect so there is not much power left if it leaves impact.


----------



## marblespc3 (Jan 24, 2010)

What is a dead blow effect?


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

marblespc3 said:


> What is a dead blow effect?


I think he means like a dead blow hammer, which is a hollow plastic hammer filled with shot that imparts all of its energy during impact so that it doesn't bounce back or have any residual energy left over. I've seen this while shooting marbles myself. When they have hit my wooden tagret backstop they've just dropped a foot or so from the backstop rather than ricocheting back like steel ammo.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> What is a dead blow effect?


I think he means like a dead blow hammer, which is a hollow plastic hammer filled with shot that imparts all of its energy during impact so that it doesn't bounce back or have any residual energy left over. I've seen this while shooting marbles myself. When they have hit my wooden tagret backstop they've just dropped a foot or so from the backstop rather than ricocheting back like steel ammo.
[/quote]

No matter what you shoot safety glasses are a must. When in season The Dollar Store sells a 50 count bag of marbles for a dollar. I have tried the black hollow plastic shot by Barnett but you have to be very close and this shot comes back on you fast. White tracer ammo is good but a little light in weight. I favor a hex head nut with a 3/8 opening so on some I drive a 3/8 steel ball in for a weighted shot , penetration is more likely. Dont care for lead. Hazardous, it goes in the body by skin and if you smelt it you breath it. Did obtain lead ball that is completely jacketed and I use these sparingly since I have less than a 100 left.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Corks are used to seal a wine bottles.

If the wine bottle seal is made out of rubber, some folks mistakenly call it a rubber cork.

The proper term is a "rubber stopper".

*
RUBBER STOPPERS - 1 OF SIZE 8 with FREE SHIPPING!!
*
http://cgi.ebay.com/...=item58844a13bd

Marble is a natural stone.

If you shape a piece of marble into a sphere you can use it to play games or as a projectile.

Why do we call the glass spheres that we shoot in slingshots: marbles?

(Some folks call plastic knives, forks, and spoons: "silverware")

My other hobby is learning about the origin of words and phrases.

Have you ever given or received a "Cold Shoulder"?


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

How dare you use something as beautiful as those as ammo!

I buy my marbles cheaply from a local toy store. But marbles hurt my power bands.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

cid egypt said:


> Do you know about the Egyptian marble ? do you know that the *Egyptian marble* is the best marble around the world, the Egyptian Marble has a wide variety of types it can look sophisticated or simple, warm or cool, elegant or rustic due to its wide range of colors such as : sunny, silvia ,topica rosa ,sinai pearl
> 
> also the Egyptian granite is one of the best granite over the world It resists wear, deterioration and weathering, while maintaining its natural beauty and finish indefinitely,
> there are many types of the Egyptian granite such as : gandona aswan , karnak gray , shabah Sinai , nero aswan and another marvelous types .
> ...


Ugh the spammers must be picking up on this site, Now were getting posts for slingshot irrelevant stuff







(That website is selling marble SLABS not marbles, Must have keyworded marble found us and posted lol)


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Jabo Inc industrial marbles 1/2 inch. If you need 55 pounds of marbles. 1/2" 91000 9000 PC BULK 84.00 55


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here are Marbles from McGills Warehouse -- Tex- Shooter

http://www.mcgillswarehouse.com/ItemsList.aspx?ProductID=125220055
http://www.mcgillswarehouse.com/ItemsList.aspx?ProductID=166120788


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

CID, I'll delete your posts shortly as irrelevant and spam.

Peter, you may not want to advertise your marbles as ammunition; I can respect that as it doesn't particularly position them as a collector quality if they are sold to be shot away.

To answer your question, yes, certainly there are legitimate uses for slingshots. The most prevalent use these days is for target practice, including competition. There are regional and national competitions. The majority of members here are over 30 years of age and we mostly got back into the sport to inspire our kids and grandchildren to do something healty and fun and not sit at home all day watching cable or playing video games. The youngsters on the forum are without exception responsible kids who listen to good advice and use their slingshots only for sport.

Slingshots present a complimentary market for marbles. Being neither collectors nor people keen on playing the game of marbles, we care only that our marbles are more or less round and without big off centre bubbles that would destabilise the shot. We also buy ammo in reasonable quantity. You could offload big bags of reject marbles to us.

You may not decide to be a site vendor until the venture has proved itself with sales, but if you sold these bags significantly cheaper than Wallmart on your website, it'd catch on quickly.

I have one more thought for people shooting marbles in th back yard though: a marble in the lawnmower could have serious consequences, particularly if the blades are exposed.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I use marbles that are for chinese checkers from Jabco.
9/16" GREEN GREENCC 3000 PC BULK $24.00 25 pounds 62 grain .008 each before shipping.
I have green marbles scattered all over the desert where I go stump shooting.
A bag of marbles and my favorite shooter now thats a way to spend the afternoon.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This thread helped me alot. I almost exclusively shoot marbles.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have found that I cannot get them online for any less than I can at michaels craft store.


----------

